# Manifold



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

1980 Ford 300 c i six. Is there any way to get to the bolts holding the intake and exhaust manifold together without taking them off the engine? I can find and tighten the outside bolt, but can;t figure out where the one next to the block is located.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

rusty baker said:


> 1980 Ford 300 c i six. Is there any way to get to the bolts holding the intake and exhaust manifold together without taking them off the engine? I can find and tighten the outside bolt, but can;t figure out where the one next to the block is located.


 
my favorite tool for what you are doing is a flex mirror


----------

